# Smokeping Slave System



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 8, 2014)

Howdy guys,

So I've been working trying to get the slave function to work for smokeping.

Long story short, I'm trying to get the master-slave relationship going.

Anyways, it seems the slave is having permission problems for authentication. It outputs a notification stating it can't read the smokeping_secrets file, the file that contains the password to send to the master server (it needs to authenticate itself before it receives the config files and settings and all that jazz). Anyways if you change the permission so that everyone can read it, it outputs an error saying it can be read by everyone and therefore can be compromised (it's not wrong). But I can't seem to get the user permission right.

I've set the file to be owned by apache (www-data), I've set the file to be owned by smokeping (smokeping), I've had the file be owned by root. Every single time it just can't read the secrets file. In addition, I've tried editing the script to have it start up as root, and even then it fails to read the file due to permission error.

Anyone have any experience with smokeping master-slave relations? This is incredibly frustrating at the moment.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hit me up sir. I can help you out.


----------



## fred.kard (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the same problem with HalfEatenPie, could you please help me ?

Thanks


----------



## MartinD (Nov 12, 2014)

Good luck with that - I've had all kinds of problems with smokeping slaves and gave up in the end.


----------

